# Swedish: Svenska och samhällsvetenskapliga ämnen



## risingmoon

Buena noche. Estoy traduciendo el resumen de una ponencia y entre los datos de la persona que la elaboró se encuentra la frase que consulto. Transcribo esa parte:

*Author Information*

Anna Larsson (submitting/presenting)
Umeå University
Svenska och samhällsvetenskapliga ämnen
Umeå, Sweden

Mi traducción:

*Información del Autor*

Anna Larsson (envío / presentación)
Universidad de Umeå
Svenska och samhällsvetenskapliga ämnen (¿?)
Umeå, Suecia

He averiguado los significados: "Suecia" (Svenska), "y" (och), "ciencias sociales" (samhällsvetenskapliga) y "temas" (ämnen), pero no logro darle unidad y sentido... ¿"Temas de ciencias sociales y suecos"?... ¿Alguien puede ayudarme? ¡Gracias!


----------



## mihi

Lo que (creo que...) tenemos aquí es "temas suecos y cienciasociales" _(¡si fuera adjetivo así!)_

_Samhällsvetenskapliga_ es adjetivo y tenemos que convertirlo en sustantivo, así que no lo veo necesario poner "temas".

Quizás lo he entendido mal, pero lo traduciría así:

*Las ciencias sociales en Suecia.*

¡Espero la traducción de un nativo!


----------



## risingmoon

¡Gracias mihi! Creo que es un buen avance, tiene pleno sentido, pero también me parece prudente tu propia observación. Esperemos más comentarios .


----------



## AutumnOwl

If searching for "Svenska och samhällsvetenskapliga ämnen" at Umeå university you will find it was a part of the Department of Education, now defunct. The staff there now belongs to the Department of Education, the Department of Applied educational science and the Department of language studies. I would translate it as "Swedish (language) and social sciences subjects". Swedish language and social sciences were/are a not uncommon combination for teachers here in Sweden.


----------



## risingmoon

Muchas gracias por tus aclaraciones y tu propuesta de traducción al inglés, AutumnOwl. La traducción al español sería más o menos así:

"Temas de Ciencias Sociales e idioma sueco" o bien "Ciencias Sociales y Sueco"

¿Alguna de las opciones es correcta?


----------



## AutumnOwl

I think the second one is the best option.


----------



## risingmoon

¡Estupendo! Muchas gracias AutumnOwl y hasta pronto .


----------



## cocuyo

Estoy de acuerdo con "Ciencias Sociales y Sueco".


----------



## risingmoon

Gracias cocuyo. Con tu apreciación reafirmo que la consulta está concluida .


----------

